# This is the only time I will oblige name change requests.



## Null (Jul 25, 2015)

No questions asked. I don't care about your story. Make a Talk to Staff thread.

Edit: Stop wasting my time with bullshit requests.


----------



## Null (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm closing name change requests because 90% of what we receive are vanity requests. Sorry. I'll process what's in Talk to Staff, but no more.


----------

